# Dewalt 735 planer mistake



## Kirby Hidy (Apr 3, 2012)

Some months back a fella wrote in about having inadvertently switching the speed control of his DeWalt 735 planer WITHOUT the motor running. He wondered if he'd ruined his planer. Well...It seems it happened to me as well - never mind how since I'm embarrassed. Regardless, I don't know how the previous poster's deal worked out and I too wonder if I've ruined my brand new, never used 735 planer? I turned it on last night and while the motor was running, switched from speed 2 to 1 but there was no discernible difference in motor speed. No I didn't run any lumber thought it. Called DeWalt tech center and was told to bring it in. They wouldn't tell me if it could be fixed or not but I'm obviously not the only dumb-butt to have done this or who's kids turned the selector while messing around in the shop. Any help or encouragement here?
Thanks


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*If I recall....*

....he just turned it on again and the moved the speed switch and it worked. It's possible that you "thought" you changed the speed, but didn't really. See if you can find the thread that you mentioned by using the advanced search ...here.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/rookie-mistake-dw735-planer-46400/

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/problem-dewalt-735-a-19701/


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

The motor speed does not adjust with the speed switch, it's just the feed roller gearing. Don't worry about it, your fine. Mines been switched numerous times accidentally with the motor off. It's always worked fine anyway.


----------



## Kirby Hidy (Apr 3, 2012)

I'll turn it on again tonight and move the selector toggle again. What irritated me (aside for allowing such a thing to happen in the first place) as the tech I talked to. All he had to say was, "You're not the first to have done this, we've seen it before and can repair it". Or even, "Sorry dude, your planer is toast". All he said was I'd have to bring it in so they could look at it. So I have two thoughts...1. For as much as you spend for their planer, you'd think their authorized service techs could be a bit more accommodating. 2. I'm not sure but the speed selector issue of having to have the motor running before changing speeds is a design/engineering flaw. But I could be wrong on that. Not wrong on the indifference of the "authorized service tech" though. Might be a while before I buy another DeWalt tool just on that account alone.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Just tape a warning on the lever*

"Do not move unless motor is running...." :no:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Kirby Hidy said:


> I'm not sure but the speed selector issue of having to have the motor running before changing speeds is a design/engineering flaw. But I could be wrong on that.


As other said, the motor sound is the same, only the roller speed changes. If you did not run any wood through the machine, you will not easily tell the speed difference by just the planer noise.

This is not a design flaw, it is just the design.

Many wood turning lathes have a mechanical speed change called a Reeves drive. This is also designed for the speed to be changed only while operating the lathe.

The change only when running may allow the gearing to be simplified.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

I went to turn mine on the other day and grabbed the speed control lever. Not a problem, just turned it on and changed speeds. I hate to admit it but this is not the first time and I know it will not be the last. Like I told the poster before just start it and reengage the speed selector. I don't believe there is a significant noise difference between the speeds. The cutter head runs at a constant speed and the feed rollers change speed. 
Tom


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

One more thing. You can take the black plastic cover off the drive rollers. It is located on the lower left side of the planer as you stand at the infeed side of the planer. I believe it only has two screws and the Allen wrench that came with the planer will fit them. After the cover is off turn the planer on and see if the chain is driving the rollers. Change speed and you should be able to see a change in the drive rollers. I would do this before I took it back to DeWalt.
Tom


----------



## Kirby Hidy (Apr 3, 2012)

Guys THANK YOU, THANK YOU! I've just been sick about this. I bought the planer new in March but haven't been able to use it until now since I'm still getting my shop set up from moving locations. 

You've all been a lot of help. I owe ya! :thumbsup:
Kirby


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Kirby Hidy said:


> Guys THANK YOU, THANK YOU! I've just been sick about this. I bought the planer new in March but haven't been able to use it until now since I'm still getting my shop set up from moving locations.
> 
> You've all been a lot of help. I owe ya! :thumbsup:
> Kirby


What was the final out come? Is it working? Did you take it to DeWalt?
Tom


----------



## Kirby Hidy (Apr 3, 2012)

No, I have not taken it to the service center. It's the weekend and I thought I'd try to run some boards through it. Hoping it's going to be all right. Will report back. Thanks again!
KH


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Kirby Hidy said:


> No, I have not taken it to the service center. It's the weekend and I thought I'd try to run some boards through it. Hoping it's going to be all right. Will report back. Thanks again!
> KH


I think that's the right decision. I don't believe you will have any problems. 
Tom


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Being this question has come up a couple of times and I have never seen how it was fixed by the poster I thought I would do a little experiment. With my DeWalt 735 off I switched speed. It went in the other speed. I guess everything was aligned. I started it and stopped it and tried again. This time it ended up in the middle. I cranked up the planer head up high enough to be able to reach the infeed roller. I unplugged the machine and reached in and turned the infeed roller with one hand and the other hand on the speed lever. I only had to move the infeed roller less than a 1/4 turn and speed level reengaged. I wasn't really worried if it didn't because I have made the mistake a few times and only had to start to reengage. I can't believe DeWalt can't give this simple directions to someone who has done this.
Tom


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

TomC said:


> Being this question has come up a couple of times and I have never seen how it was fixed by the poster I thought I would do a little experiment. With my DeWalt 735 off I switched speed. It went in the other speed. I guess everything was aligned. I started it and stopped it and tried again. This time it ended up in the middle. I cranked up the planer head up high enough to be able to reach the infeed roller. I unplugged the machine and reached in and turned the infeed roller with one hand and the other hand on the speed lever. I only had to move the infeed roller less than a 1/4 turn and speed level reengaged. I wasn't really worried if it didn't because I have made the mistake a few times and only had to start to reengage. I can't believe DeWalt can't give this simple directions to someone who has done this.
> Tom


Thanks for the post. I appreciate knowing how easy this is to fix if I ever change my plane when it is off. :thumbsup:

So far I have left this on the higher CPI setting.

I agree DeWalt ought to be able to provide such a simple instruction.


----------



## Kirby Hidy (Apr 3, 2012)

Sorry for the delay in responding but I've been on the road for work. As it turns out the solution was, in my case anyway, just that simple. Turned it back on and the selector wound up in the middle. As you turn the roller, you can feel everything fall back into place. No issues. 

I agree. It's just not that hard to offer the simple solution to the buyer who spends that kind of money on a piece of your equipment. So a frown and long look to DeWalt on this one.


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

It may be simple for you, but there are people who call and complain because nothing happens when they turn the machine on and have not plugged it in yet. There are some idiots out there and just because you tell them to move the infeed rollers doesn't mean they won't slice up their hand on the blade in the process. 

Plaintiff - "The guy on the phone told me to reach under it and turn the roller. I wouldn't have done it he told me the blade was right next to the roller. That's a job for a professional."


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Itchytoe said:


> It may be simple for you, but there are people who call and complain because nothing happens when they turn the machine on and have not plugged it in yet. There are some idiots out there and just because you tell them to move the infeed rollers doesn't mean they won't slice up their hand on the blade in the process.
> 
> Plaintiff - "The guy on the phone told me to reach under it and turn the roller. I wouldn't have done it he told me the blade was right next to the roller. That's a job for a professional."


You don't even have to turn the rollers. All you have to do it turn it on and reengage the speed selector. I did the little experiment just for those folks who are afraid to do it and want to take it to a service center.
Tom


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

ryan50hrl said:


> The motor speed does not adjust with the speed switch, it's just the feed roller gearing. Don't worry about it, your fine. Mines been switched numerous times accidentally with the motor off. It's always worked fine anyway.





+1 I agree


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Kirby Hidy said:


> Sorry for the delay in responding but I've been on the road for work. As it turns out the solution was, in my case anyway, just that simple. Turned it back on and the selector wound up in the middle. As you turn the roller, you can feel everything fall back into place. No issues.
> 
> I agree. It's just not that hard to offer the simple solution to the buyer who spends that kind of money on a piece of your equipment. So a frown and long look to DeWalt on this one.


I hope you didn't do what it sounds like you wrote. Turned it back on and turned the rollers? Also, I thought you had already had turned it back on and reengaged but not sure if you had damaged something.
Tom


----------



## Kirby Hidy (Apr 3, 2012)

When this mess began I DID turn the planer on and moved the selector switch. Hearing no difference in motor speed, I assumed I'd messed up. Advice on this forum tells me the motor does not change speed, the in-feed rollers do. My clumsy wording probably did sound like I did something stupid. 

Thanks again for all the help and advice guys. I'll return the favor one day.
Kirby


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

Kirby Hidy said:


> When this mess began I DID turn the planer on and moved the selector switch. Hearing no difference in motor speed, I assumed I'd messed up. Advice on this forum tells me the motor does not change speed, the in-feed rollers do. My clumsy wording probably did sound like I did something stupid.
> 
> Thanks again for all the help and advice guys. I'll return the favor one day.
> Kirby


thank about it this way if the motor did slow down the cutter head would slow down also and the cuts wouldn't be very good and the out feed would be messed up also . all the item's have to move togother for a good cut. a good tech from dewalt should have just told you this , and all would have been ok . i guess some don't have a clue or where thsy work. good luck


----------



## vursenbach (Apr 11, 2012)

TomC said:


> Being this question has come up a couple of times and I have never seen how it was fixed by the poster I thought I would do a little experiment. With my DeWalt 735 off I switched speed. It went in the other speed. I guess everything was aligned. I started it and stopped it and tried again. This time it ended up in the middle. I cranked up the planer head up high enough to be able to reach the infeed roller. I unplugged the machine and reached in and turned the infeed roller with one hand and the other hand on the speed lever. I only had to move the infeed roller less than a 1/4 turn and speed level reengaged. I wasn't really worried if it didn't because I have made the mistake a few times and only had to start to reengage. I can't believe DeWalt can't give this simple directions to someone who has done this.
> Tom


This would be a good YouTube video.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------

